

'Olfactory White' isolated: the smell equivalent of white light and white noise - kapiolani
http://www.nature.com/news/the-whiff-of-white-could-hide-strong-odours-1.11846

======
nickbarone
I also wonder what happens if you sit with laurax for an extended amount of
time - are you more able to make out the differences?

There's many cases where our senses are "designed" to notice changes, either
over time or from the norm - which AFAIK is why you don't generally notice
your own smell, and why after a few hours in a meat packing plan you stop
noticing that smell as well.

An additional question is whether the naming of different laurax mixes
increases your ability to distinguish them - the same way that having names
for more colors appeared to literally let you see more colors.

